# C&C Alarmstufe rot 2 / Yuris Rache online bzw Lan zocken geht nicht...



## Sylass (5. August 2010)

Hey liebes Pc GamesTeam + Gamercomunnity...Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit Vista bzw einem älteren Spiel...Es handelt sich hierbei um C&C alarmstufe rot 2 /// Yuris Rache  Das problem ist folgendes:Ich kann keinen Account erstellen bzw anscheinend sind die Westwood server offline da es Westwood nicht mehr gibt (zumindest was ich gehört hab)Falls die Möglichkeit online zu spielen nicht mehr vorhanden sein sollte kommen wir nun zu meinem zweiten problem:Ich habe das Spiel extra zweimal gekauft um mit nem freund über Lan spielen zu können... (da ich mir das mit dem online spielen schon fast dachte)Anscheinend erkennt C&C meine Netzwerkkarte nicht bzw ich muss irgend ein IPX/SPX fehlen haben was ich nicht besitze und Vista auch nicht mitliefert... lange gegoogelt wenig sinn: http://www.msvistafaq.de/2007/05/10/ipxspx-unter-windows-vista/
Das ist der einzigste Link den ich finden konnte... leider wird man von jedem forum darauf zurück verwiesen und keiner scheint eine antwort zu kennen...
Des weiteren hab ich eben versucht es so zu machen wie beschrieben und der Fehler:"Die angeforderte Funktion konnte nicht hinzugefügt werden. Fehler: das angegebene Modul wurde nicht gefunden”taucht früher oder später auf...
Wenn ihr ideen habt die mir weiterhelfen würde ich mich sehr über antwort freuen... weil der singelplayer ist ja ganz schön aber leider auch schnell durchgespielt und dann kommt eben langeweile auf bei endlosem geplänkel...
Vielen dank im vorraus für eure mühen und ich hoffe ich wende mich an die richtigen^^
grüße Sylass


----------



## Herbboy (5. August 2010)

Vieleicht hilft Dir das, im Text ist auch von Vista die Rede: http://www.kai-hildebrandt.de/tutorials/ar2.html

Scheinbar aber wenn überhaupt, dann nur mit Vista 32 bit möglich. Das steht auch im Link und u.a. auch hier am Ende des ersten Postings: http://www.cncforen.de/showthread.php?t=67002


----------



## Sylass (6. August 2010)

Danke für die rasche antwort aber leider hilft das nicht weiter... man wird auch bei diesen beiden sachen früher oder später auf immer die gleich seite mit einer erklärung wie man ipx installiert weitergeleitet...
Diese erklärung ist schön und gut aber der download muss anscheinend buggy sein oder änliches weil bei der installation von IPX immer nur "das modul wurde nicht gefunden" kommt..

hoffe auf weitere antworten/lösungsvorschläge...

Danke


----------



## oldsql-Triso (18. Dezember 2011)

Und hast ne Lösung gefunden ^^


----------



## oldsql-Triso (18. Dezember 2011)

BTW bin gerade dabei über XWIS.net das zu regeln. Aber es ist nicht gerade einfach ^^


----------



## Crysisheld (18. Dezember 2011)

Hast du mal probiert, hamachi zu installieren? und es dann so über LAN zu spielen, dass sollte klappen, jedenfalls hat das bei mir und nem Kumpel sehr gut funktioniert.


----------



## oldsql-Triso (19. Dezember 2011)

Naja auf Windows 7 x64 ist es nicht ganz so einfach, aber mittlerweile baller ich schon online und es macht großartigen Spaß, ungelogen


----------

